#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  October Member of the Month

## Kicks

Sorry, what's that? Oh I didn't hear you over the sound of ALL THAT TYPING. ::cupotea:: 

This month's member of the month is someone of amazing writing capabilities. Currently this user is in four different role-plays! No genre stops her from having fun and joining in! Whether 1x1s or group role-plays, you can find her having fun all around the role-playing forums!

Oddly mistaken on more than one occasion, she has put up with being called a guy more often than not. Oh and how awkward her cute responses are when she has to correct someone. :~Cu_Sith~: 

This sassy and cute little anime lover dives into a role-play with both feet. 

She's been around the site since 2013 and during that time received nine master game badges. She dedicates to the RPs she joins, for instance continuing her faithful endeavor with the "Terror in America" series, currently running at 2 years and going.  :-peek-: 
 Now that's serious dedication.

The only thread she has ever created on this site was her new member greeting thread, which from the start was adorable. And just look at that emote! The sass! Oo la la!



This cute little anime lover loves reading and writing. She loves to draw, and naturally like any lovable human being she loves animals.
 :-came-: Also, she dreams about me all the time. Go ahead. Just ask her. I'm her dream come true. 

So who is this special person? 
 :-pff-: 



Spoiler: SURPRISE 






DizzyMaelstrom!

----------


## Rha'az

Whoa Diz, thought you were a guy all along... 

AAAAANNNYYway congrats! Can't believe it's you. *pokes* you *pokes again* you *pokes once again* stop it finger. *pokes* stop it.

----------


## Miss Devil

COONGRATS!~~

----------


## Griff

congrats!

----------


## P.K.

congrats  ::D:

----------


## Kris



----------


## Liono

Congrats!

----------


## Summeralla

CONGRATULATIONS.

----------


## Icedream

Congratulations! I hope I get to see more of you soon. Have a great month!  ::alice::

----------


## Crazywolf

Congratulations Dizzy. <3

~
@Kicks: it won't let me view the link. I get: "you do not have permission".

----------


## DizzyMaelstrom!

Oh my gosh. Um.. thanks! And thank you for all the congrats as well! This is a late response. I feel kind of bad not responding right away... wow. Thank you! I honestly didn't think this would ever happen. Umm... This is so weird. Thanks. This is too much. That's it. Bye. 

My sister's making fun of me. I'm gonna go. Thank you! I love you guys! I'm gonna shut up now. Love you. <3

- - - Updated - - -

Oh gawd, forget all the 'love you's cause that sounds weird! But thanks!~

----------


## Kicks

i know u love me, don't deny it

----------


## Merry



----------


## Tatsuke

Congrats Diz! ^^

----------


## Argon Jaden

Aww!! I didn't notice this until five minutes ago!  :XD:  Sorry 'bout that Diz, but yay!!

*
CONGRATUSPECTACULATION!!!!*

 ::D:   :*ext_lick*:  *huggle*

----------


## Merry



----------


## DizzyMaelstrom!

:XD:  Thanks for more congrats guys!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Technitius

Congrats, from this point on this point on all Member of the Month winners will receive 10 digital cookies, which can be converted at special places in any RPs I make. +10 to DizzyMaelstrom. If any of them ever play in my Rps.  ::>:

----------


## Merry



----------


## G

Congrats Dizzy! And btw, you look fabulous in your very own colour  :;):

----------


## Naraness

Yay for you!!! Totes deserve it <3

----------


## Kris



----------


## Griff

Congrats. Also -- snazzy colors.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Summeralla

Wow, October is over already. :S

----------


## Storm

Last but not least... a Sparkly Congrats

----------


## DizzyMaelstrom!

Thank you to everyone for all the congrats, and happy Halloween! I'll see you all around the site!
And just in case anyone ever wondered, no. I do not dream about Giggles every night. It shall never be. Sorry Gigs.

----------

